# Doc's recliner tree stands



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone see n these in person or used one? I am interested in buying one since tree lounge is now out of business.

www.docsrecliner.com

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea, thats just what i need.. i sleep in my summit enough now, give me a recliner in the sky and im outta here. 

26 pounds seem a little heavy to pack in with all your gear. if you get one let us know how it is.


----------

